# Brick wall



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I am completely at a loss. I am at my wits end. Ok so the endo blew me off so I thought I would try my GP again. Left message for her staff yesterday and today no response at all. I'm kinda stuck cuz due to my injury I'm not working the work comp company is denying my claim (which means no paycheck for the last few months) and I'm on state aid for medical care. My choices for Drs is very limited and I am completely unsatisfied with my unspecified thyromegaly dx (I mean its enlarged for some reason or another right?). I am sick and tired of the constant sore throat and all of my various other aches and pains. I'm too young to feel this old. I can't keep up with my kids, housework or anything else for that matter. I can barely keep all of our various appointments straight. Although if I put it in my phone right away and set an alarm we usually make it to all of them on time. I guess I just don't know what to do except wait the 6 months for my next appt with the endo. This is all just sooooo frustrating. Sorry for blowing off so much steam I'm just so...so unhappy.:sad0049:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

:hugs:I'm so sorry!!! I hate that you are going through all this! I can only imagine how frustrated you are. I hate it when doctors don't seem to be able to give you a concrete reason for things. Why are they denying workmans comp?


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Original injury happened in Aug of last year, they paid for 2 and a half months of therapy, meds and dr visits. I was released in mid to late nov. Injury was exacerbated at work in late Jan. Dr. Said he released me too soon. Have been off work since early Feb. They don't have anything I can do with the restrictions I'm on. Guess the ins co is tryin to say that I hurt myself somewhere other than at work or that I should have known my actions would have caused injury. I don't really know they are avoiding my attorney but we go to arbitration next month. Meanwhile I'm still diong pt a couple times a week. See that dr again on June 1 to see if we continue therapy or move on to injections. So as if the sore throat daily isn't enough, I have headaches (most days), neck & back pain and frequent muscle spasms. Did I mention this has been goin on since aug? Haven't had one day where I didn't have all this going on. Although sore throat has been intermittent it'll last for 1-2 weeks be gone for a few days then come back same as before.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Funny thing is I even c/o pain the same day I was released. I was basically told it was a strengthening and work hardening thing. Thought that I was being a wuss about the pain that eventually it would fade. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's got to be frustrating having to deal with all the legal baloney on top of feeling rotten. And of course, insurance companies are doing everything they possibly can to not pay any claims.

The doctor who said he released you too soon.....any chance he would write an affadavit to that effect to the insurance company to support your claim?

Think positive about the next doctor's visit.

I'm betting Wicket is a cat. Am I right? If not, what is Wicket???


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Have they ever done an ultrasound, biopsy, or uptake scan? With it being enlarged and sore like that, I'm concerned for you.

I hope you can get more help soon. I know it is frustrating, but hang in there, and you can vent to us any time.

hugs2

Phoenix


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the misery is the hardest part. The dr that said he released me too soon is backing me up and so is the spinal surgeon he referred me to (no surg yet still tryin therapy). The endo saw my mri report which just says enlarged thyroid with substernal extension he wants to wait 6 months to do an ultra sound to compare to the mri. He kinda dismissed my symptoms except to say that if sore throats get worse or if I have too much more trouble breathing/ swallowing he will remove my thyroid and "give me a pill to take that will easily replace hormones". While surgery IS likely goig to be the best option (sooner or later) I'm just frustraTed that no one seems to care or wonder why my throid is enlarged in the first place.

Lynn you are very close as I do have 2 cats but their names are Sable & Stormy. The original Wicket was the ewok that led Princess Leia out of the forest in one of the Star Wars movies (I don't remember which one). My Wicket is my 5 month old shih tzu puppy my fiancee got me for valentines day. He is the smartest little dog I have ever seen! He is also quite the comedian. When we got him in Feb he weighed 1.2 lbs and is now up to 4.4 lbs. Although he thinks he is a 150 lb rottweiler!


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Re: Phoenix my primary care sent me to the endo for an us and biopsy and he didn't feel the need to do either since my labs were in the "normal" range (they are posted in the labs section here) nor did he feel the need to do further blood work. I forgot to mention in myprevious post that he did mention drug therapy but he said "in cases like mine it is very ineffectual". I have been trying to get a hold of my primary care to see if she WILL/be willing to do the tests he won't (order them anyway) but as I said no one in her office has called me back yet. I'll keep trfying next week & if I can't get a hold of her I am going to start calling around to see if I can find someone else who will see me and maybe order some of the other tests that should be done.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. I have no advice but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. I know what you mean about insurance companies doing all they can not to pay. Mine has done stuff twice now to delay payment knowing they will have to eventually pay and one time they even added a $2,000 fine for saying my surgeries weren't preapproved when it was a mistake on their part which when we called they said "oh sorry...we missed that paperwork...we'll resubmit it and take off the fees." Ugh! I hope you are able to get some help very soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> I am completely at a loss. I am at my wits end. Ok so the endo blew me off so I thought I would try my GP again. Left message for her staff yesterday and today no response at all. I'm kinda stuck cuz due to my injury I'm not working the work comp company is denying my claim (which means no paycheck for the last few months) and I'm on state aid for medical care. My choices for Drs is very limited and I am completely unsatisfied with my unspecified thyromegaly dx (I mean its enlarged for some reason or another right?). I am sick and tired of the constant sore throat and all of my various other aches and pains. I'm too young to feel this old. I can't keep up with my kids, housework or anything else for that matter. I can barely keep all of our various appointments straight. Although if I put it in my phone right away and set an alarm we usually make it to all of them on time. I guess I just don't know what to do except wait the 6 months for my next appt with the endo. This is all just sooooo frustrating. Sorry for blowing off so much steam I'm just so...so unhappy.:sad0049:


You need a radioactive uptake scan. A constant sore throat is of great concern. Start screaming cancer. You have to get "action" and sadly, only you can advocate for yourself.


----------

